# .

## KocmosMars

- .          -.    (  ).           ,    -    ?

----------

-  0%.

----------


## KocmosMars

> -  0%.


  . .       0% .  ?.        ?

----------

. 3-165-      .

----------


## KocmosMars

?       .   
    ,       .         .          .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


 ?  :Smilie: 3.1-165-     ,      .         180     .



> 


,   .  ?



> 


 .   18%        0 .

----------


## KocmosMars

> .   18%        0


           ,       18%  ?

----------

18%.     ,      .

----------


## KocmosMars

> 18%.     ,      .


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KocmosMars

,              .           ?

----------

,    ,  .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,    ,  .


 .         .      ,       .    ?

----------

. 


> .


  0%.     .

----------


## usovet

> 18%.     ,      .


  , ,  .... -   2011 ?           ,   ,       (     -- )  18%.   ???

----------


## usovet

3.1 165 :
1.          
2.       (?????)
3.      ,     (..        ???)
  ?

----------

> ???


.





> (?????)


 .      .





> ..        ???


 ,            0%.

----------


## usovet

.  .      ,      ,      .          .          ?

----------

,    .

----------


## usovet

..       :  - 18%,      - 0%?
 ,      0%    5%,      ?

----------

> - 18%,      - 0%?


.    -  -            .       ,             .   -  0.

----------


## usovet

0 , ..     ,         ?   ???

----------

...     ,       ,     ,        .

----------


## usovet

> ...     ,       ,     ,        .


  ,   .    ,   ,     .         18%.        18%, ..   ?  -    ,       ,    ?

----------

> -


 . 0%      10  18        . 





> 18%


   ,      "  / -    ".

----------


## usovet

0%       180      ?          ? -   :Frown:  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 0%       180      ?


.     0%  .     ,         . ,         .



> ?


      .

----------


## usovet

> .


  ? 2  (  )  ,      , ,       ,     3      0     . ?
..            2 . ?

----------

.

----------


## usovet

?     %%%         ?

----------

,            ,     .     ,       , ,    .

----------


## usovet

:Frown:  
2  
  18% 150, 0% - 0 (         .       ,..     ,           ???)

3   18% 150,  0% 100 ( ,  )
     ??     (,  )???

----------

, ..     . ,   18% ,  3    ,    19        0   4 .    3 .       100  4 ,        ,  ""   .

----------


## usovet

!  :Smilie:

----------


## usovet

,  :Smilie: .    (  )    2  (, ).           18%,   .    :Embarrassment:       2  (     )      ()      0%   4. (,    0%   )?

----------


## usovet

!    !  , .    (  )    2  (, ).           18%,   .        2  (     )      ()      0%   4. (,    0%   )?

----------

.

----------


## usovet

!   , 3 ,  2-   :Smilie:             ?

----------


## usovet

:Smilie: 
    . -   ().     .  - 0%.     ? -  ?       ,    .      75000,        ( 75000-75000*20/100)?   ,      20%   ?

----------


## usovet

()         ,   -   .      ?

----------

> -  ?


 ? .             ,     .

----------


## usovet

:Smilie: . -  .     (.8  ) 1. ,       , ,  ,       ,      . ..     ,   (   )     ,    .   ()         , ?

----------

(  4  ,     )

----------


## usovet

? :Embarrassment:   ?

----------

41  .

----------


## usovet

!     ! :yes:

----------


## usovet

0% (     ?)   ,    CMR,       ,   .      ,   !       .   0%    ????

----------

> (     ?)


 CMR.





> ,   .


   ,      ?    /// etc.

----------


## usovet

!!!!  ( CMR)   ,   .        ! :Smilie:

----------


## KocmosMars

.  2 . 2013.      .   .      2  2013.     ?         ,   19    ?  3           4   3  2013.,    19       3?          2  2013.? ?
    ?

----------

.
   0%       . 
 ,      - .  .    0% ,   .   .     .    ?     ?        .         .       ?    ?        .

----------

.      "   ",       . -        , -   , -     ..     .



> .


  ,        // ? :Smilie:

----------

> .


.   .



> ,        // ?


,          :Big Grin:

----------


## Muff

!         : 1-:  - -, 2-    1-          .      1-      2- . ,   -       .       ?  : ,      2- .     ,            .    (   ...),         . ,        (  ..).   ?

----------

